# F1 2010 (ps3)



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Has anyone got this game, I got it earlier for the PS3 and wow what a game.

Only had the first race in the career mode but will be putting gt5 aside for a while now......


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=182517 :thumb:


----------

